# A few pics of my haunt



## Herman Secret (May 24, 2010)

A few pics to share with the group














































More pics can be found on my website - thanks for looking


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. The graveyard looks excellent and I like the boarded up windows and fence too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice.............


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very cool. Love the way your house looks.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wish I could do a haunt like that one day. I love the Witches Inn sign and the spell book.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job H.S. I love the way the column outside came out, and the graveyard came out really cool!! I love te way the inside came out, you nailed the rustic look, and the alter with all the ingredients and spell book came out great!!


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

i love the old pantry with all the potions, great haunt


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Great work! Love the potions and books. Did you make your own family album? Very spooky.


----------



## Herman Secret (May 24, 2010)

halstead said:


> Great work! Love the potions and books. Did you make your own family album? Very spooky.


Almost everything on the inside is handmade. The witches cabinet, potion jars, spell book, photo album, crystal ball etc.

Outside the columns, fence, most of the tombstones, the garage facade, fountain etc etc. The boarded up windows are done with styrofoam

This year will be adding more props, have a great idea for a spooky playhouse with a pepper ghost image of a child (the idea itself is spooky, so I hope I can bring that into play)

btw, have been haunting for 4 years - this year will be my 5th year of display.

I do have some how to's that I will share for those interested ... all of which can be found on my website


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

nice work


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool, will have to check out your site. I want to make that album.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent haunt. I love your witch's cabinet, very cool!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorials on your props. I really like the facade.

You have a great haunted garage. I'll get there eventually....maybe.....


----------

